# Bass Software?



## silence (21. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Kennt jemand eine Software, mit der ich den max. Bass erhöhen kann?
(von meiner Soundanlage...)
oder gibt es überhaupt sowas?

DANKE!


----------



## AKM<2b> (22. Februar 2002)

Naja wenn deine Anlage nich mehr bringt... hilft da auch keine Software. Ich denke mal es geht jetzt darum sound von deinem Computer auf die anlage mit mehr bass zu versehen. 
Kommt auf die Soundkarte an. Wenn du eine coole hast dann kannst du den Bass im mitgelieferten Mixer regeln. (wenn du da nicht schon selbst draufgekommen wärst ) 
Ansonsten halt der EQ in Winamp.
Schreib mal was du für eine Karte besitzt... und dann schaun mer mal was für mixer es so gibt..

2b


----------



## Arno (22. Februar 2002)

Hi Silence!
Irgenwie versteh ich Dein Problem nicht so ganz!
Du suchst eine Software, mit der Du den Bassanteil
Deiner Stereoanlage steuern kannst?
Meines Erachtens nach gibt es das nicht, ich würde
Dir zu einem besseren Verstärker raten bzw. zu einem  
Powermischpult in dem Du die einzelnen Frequenzen (Bass,
Mid, Höhe) entsprechend einstellen kannst. 

Was ich mich jedoch im Umkehrschluß frage, warum veränderst
Du nicht den Bassanteil Deiner Lieder /Sounds. Damit erreichst
Du einen größtmöglichen Bassanteil als Summensignal in Deinen 
Liedern, die Du auch auf Deiner Stereoanlage spürbar hören wirst.

Das dazugehörige Software-Plugin nennt sich Maxx-Bass der Firma 
Waves (http://www.waves.com). Allerdings brauchst Du für die ent-
sprechenden Arbeitsschritte entweder das Programm "Wavelab" oder
Cubase" der Firma Steinberg (http://www.steinberg.de).

Fazit: Damit Deine Anlage mehr Bassanteile hergibt, und bevor Du
Dir eine teure Stereoanlage holst, verändere einfach den Bassanteil
in Deinen Songs. 


Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


Gruß 


Arno


----------



## silence (22. Februar 2002)

Danke für die Hilfe!
Das mit dem Bassanteil in den Songs, war das, was ich gesucht habe.


----------

